# ka24e timing prob



## ridingsquirtle (May 12, 2008)

hey guys i followed the directions to fixing my timing on a 1990 240sx that was sitting for a year. the distributor rotor is not pointing at the number 1. ??? i heard u had to turn the crank over one rotation and it shud b but its still pointing at towards the front of the car. any advice would b nice


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put your thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor by hand clockwise or counter-clockwise until it's pointing to ZERO.

At this point the distributor rotor should be pointing to #1 wire on the cap.


----------



## ridingsquirtle (May 12, 2008)

yea already did that and when i rotated the engine by hand it was pointing at the same spot


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OK, then here's a procedure you need to use to fix the problem:

Remove the distributor and the oil pump. Now you need to find Top Dead Center (TDC) for the compression stroke in order to time the ignition distributor. To find TDC, remove #1 spark plug. Have someone tap the ignition switch start position to slowly crank the motor while you put your thumb over the spark plug hole. When you feel the compression, stop. Now look down at the timing pointer at the front pulley. It should be pointing to ZERO. If not, manually turn the motor by hand clockwise or counter-clockwise until it's pointing to ZERO.

The oil pump uses a shaft to turn the distributor. Insert this shaft onto the oil pump with the punch mark on the shaft lining up with the hole on the oil pump (below gear). Install pump/shaft to block. When installed the end of the shaft will look like a "D", when looking into the distributor hole while standing at the drivers side front wheel well. Actually, it (the "D") will be more of a "11:45 o'clock" position, NOT quite "12:00"; if not, then remove, and reinstall until the above position is obtained.

Now insert the distributor into the block. Wherever the rotor is pointing, that is the #1 plug wire location. You may have to rearrange the plug wires on the distributor cap. The KA motor firing order is: 1-3-4-2. This is at the distributor cap in a counter clockwise direction. You now are timed close to correct; you should be able to start the motor.


----------

